
Any woman in tech could be feminist honey trap, open source guru warns - popeshoe
http://wehuntedthemammoth.com/2015/11/05/any-woman-in-tech-could-be-a-false-accusing-feminist-honey-trap-addled-open-source-guru-warns/
======
mcv
I follow ESR on G+, but a distressing number of his posts are of the paranoid
conspiracy type. I loved the jargon file and his general championing of Open
Source, but he seems to have gone off the deep end.

~~~
stonogo
esr has been knocking at the door of the laughing academy for nearly twenty
years now. He's always been firmly in the "use his code, do not read his blog"
camp.

------
ljw1001
Why can't people just accept that many women are just, genuinely and without
ulterior motive, crazy with lust for open-source devs?

------
Raurin
You know what would make this whole thing more productive for better or for
worse? Data.

How hard would it be to calculate risk of harassment lawsuit by
industry/position? We could even compensate for different proportions of
gender in those positions and find the ones where people are more likely to
file against a coworker.

------
Zigurd
ESR predicts the future again. Here is the market for sexbots.

